# P&O Dover/Calais



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Because the mut is not the string vest i have been trying to change my P&O purchased on line ticket for a trip to France.

Whilst i reluctantly accepted the fact that this would cost me £10.(It is in the amendments/cancellation screen.P&O then wanted extra monies because my revised booking dates were proving to be very popular in their new pricing structure.However we agreed that really wasnt on as it is not mentioned on the amendments/cancellation screen.

I asked why i just couldnt leave the date open and confirm when i knew more.But was told that if the sailing date hour is passed without amendment or an appearance then the ticket is considered void.

Never faced this situation before.But to those of us in the habit of just wandering upto the P&O desk at Calais and with a winning smile asking for a change of sailing free of charge.We might be disappointed!

Because of the dog i only have the options of P&O/Sea France.Air raid shelters in WW2 gave me a lifelong fear of tunnels.

By myself i would go Harwich/Hook.Just see it berthing through the window.

Nick


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nick 

I met this last year when we had to alter our travelling date.
We knew we would have to put off the sailing bya few days and still wouldn't be certain of the exact date.

When I asked if I could give a date and turn up one day later they said it would be treated as a 'no show' and the booking cancelled. In the event, we made the revised date but it cost us £10.00 

This year we've booked a season ticket with Norfolk and the dates and times we've given can all be changed providing there is space to carry us on the chosen ferry. All at no extra cost to the £60.00 per return sailing for a 7.25M motorhome.

We could even give up 1 of the 4 sailings we've booked and paid for and still be less than the cost of 3 sailings with P&O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P & O*

Hi

Whether it be by car, coach or motorhome I arrive at the docks when I get there.

I have never been charged excess and once was 18 (yes eighteen) hours early!

Rapide561


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Whether it be by car, coach or motorhome I arrive at the docks when I get there.
> 
> I have never been charged excess and once was 18 (yes eighteen) hours early!


We're the same rapide, we always seem to turn up early and have never been charged extra yet......

However I think the point here is if you turn up late and the sailing time has expired then P&O cancel the booking in total.

pete.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Hmmmmmm

I think P&O and i are coming to the end of a very long trading relationship.

I cannot see on the Norfolk Line pricing schedule a space for adding the dog.

Is the sun blinding me or is it there? 8) 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Nick

You need to phone Norfolk Line regarding pets

*Pet Travel Scheme 
To make a booking for travel with your cat or dog, please call 0870 870 1020. *

Its hidden in the Information chapter on their website.

Pat


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*P&O Dover to Calais*

You have to phone Norfolkline to book the dog on your ticket.We have taken ours 4 times a year for the last 3 years with no problems. The flexibility of changing your ticket without charge is a real bonus.Also no coaches and no footpassengers is brilliant. We booked our 4returns last month leaving Dover at 12.30 however the schedules have changed slightly due to the 2nd new boat coming into service and it leaves at 12.00 now and as luck would have it it is the old boat on that run! The18.00 and 23.59 are the other crossings with the old boat on a weekday.I am about to change my crossing.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Norfolk Line told me to book the ferry first on the internet and then phone them with my dog's details. They quoted 30€ return.

Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought,

I don't think it's unreasonable for P&O to cancel a ticket if you haven't shown up for a sailing, however i'm hoping that if you knew you were going to be late a phone call to ammend a sailing to a later one could be arranged probably with a £10 ammendment fee which would be acceptable imo.

Does anyone know Nofolklines policy on arriving for your sailing after the date/time has expired on your ticket?

I would think they would void the ticket the same as P&O.

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I amended a P&O calais /dover crossing three days before departure, arranged for the same time 7 days later without penalty, rung the number on the ticket from my mobile phone whilst still on site in france, no problems at all when we arrived at the kiosk on check-in, simply fancied a further weeks holiday! 8) 

regards M&D


----------

